# Rats in attic - Inaccessible area



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

What is your location ?


----------



## Avolat (Jan 9, 2016)

California...Central Valley region. Suppose that makes a difference on what kind of rat, yeah? Believe I am dealing with roof rats.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Bait & traps . Make it a learning experience by trying different foods in the traps .
I don't think there's any magic involved here , especially in an inaccessable part of an _attic ! _Never heard of rats _nesting_ in an _attic , _maybe it's a CA thing .


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I had some mice in my attic a couple years ago and deployed a bucket trap (google that term for more info). Just put it up there and forget it, check every month or so. The anti-freeze seems to preserve the dead 'uns and they don't stink. Use peanut butter on the rotating can for bait.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

Rays are pretty smart and may not fall for the same trap that another one does. I've also heard that rats unlike mice will stink with poison as they have a higher moisture content. Poison may not be the best route. Trying different bait or trap types to get this one.


----------



## charles16 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ask your rat exterminators from the pest control company that if they have tried the most recent electric mousetrap or not? If not, ask them to try that too, as these traps are devised with the latest technology and are 100% reliable for rat extermination. Also, I think the exterminators hired by you are acting a bit slow, which might result in more rat infestation in your home.


----------



## JanetCarlyle (Feb 26, 2016)

My ex neighbors in New Rochelle use to hire a localhttp://www.regalpest.net/new-rochelle-pest-exterminators/, for the entire maintenance of the house. They frequently made a visit to check for the success of the treatment they did. And cleaned the space well and also shared some tips in order not to face such problem again.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

dd57chevy said:


> Bait & traps . Make it a learning experience by trying different foods in the traps .
> I don't think there's any magic involved here , especially in an inaccessable part of an _attic ! _Never heard of rats _nesting_ in an _attic , _maybe it's a CA thing .


Yes, a GC found rats' nests in my attic in the same part of CA. Same noises, too.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just get a big snake and put into attic..problem solved....:devil3:


----------



## PandJ (Mar 28, 2016)

you can put old fashion rat trap at any entrance to attic, even all the way across attic. Use peanut butter. One trap is fine but most likely nested already so may be some small ones too. 

Keep trap close to hatch, check it once a day but most likely you'll hear snap on first evening. Throw the whole trap and rat out and put another up there to make sure no others. 

Move fast on these, once they leave urine in insulation, it "call" other rats in future if really saturated. The old fashion traps are best. I throw them out with trap using glove because these things carry so much disease that I can afford a $2 trap for my saftey.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

probably impractical/impossible to "seal" 100% a tile roof. Also, too bad you had to cut down the citrus tree- maybe could have cut back the branches that approach the house(?)

Was the rat he caught black? If so, yes, its a roof rat (properly called black rat). If greyish, its a Norway rat, and theyre not from Norway...........


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

noquacks said:


> Was the rat he caught black? If so, yes, its a roof rat (properly called black rat). If greyish, its a Norway rat, and theyre not from Norway...........


So that's what I saw on the water heater roof! :surprise: Big & hard to describe. Its scratching in the attic access was so loud I thought a rabid raccoon was going to pop down & visit us!


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had a problem with field mice in a detached garage during the winter months and used the smaller mouse sized version of this Victor electronic trap. They work great. You can get multiple kills with one set of batteries. One guy on a car forum that I read had rats in his backyard somewhere in California and used these traps with great success. He baited them with peanut butter (same as I did) and had a genius idea of laying a moist rag in front of the opening so that the rats feet get wet before entering, which conducts the electricity better than dry feet. He's gotten multiple kills in a short time. If you get one, just stick it up within arms reach of the attic hatch. Good luck.

http://www.amazon.com/Victor-Electr...22&sr=8-1&keywords=victor+rat+trap+electronic


----------



## GreekGuy9999 (Jan 3, 2021)

I definitely have some type of animal in my ceiling above my kitchen that gets active at night. There is ZERO access to the area above it outside of an A/C vent and perhaps 4 small recessed lights. How the heck can we eliminate it without punching through the ceiling dry wall? Do exterminators have small insertion devices that can lay poison pellets? Do we dismantle the vent and get access that way? We have checked around the exterior and cannot for the life of us figure out how it got in there. The area is not accessible through the main part of house's attic. It is literally sealed up by walls. Not sure what to do.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Old posting, same old problem.
Try electric ultrasound emitting devices.


----------



## masterspestsydney (Jan 19, 2021)

There are other options on how to exterminate them. If baits and poison didn't have an effect, try these: Fumigants, Rat gel, powder or liquid concentrates. But I believe that this can only be provided by mice control. I also suggest to change the pest control company.


----------

